# Anyone fed Progressive Earth Pro Hoof?



## Perissa (10 July 2013)

All feedback welcome, good and bad?


----------



## ihatework (10 July 2013)

I've been trying to but really can't get mine to eat any significant amount. 
I can just about persuade him to eat about 20g (supposed to get 75g) if food is withheld for a decent time beforehand. Not at all practical for a horse that lives out and does not require any food. So for me a complete waste of money.

I've swapped him onto pelleted formula4feet which he will eat out of my hand!


----------



## Follysmum (10 July 2013)

I have just started the Pro Balance from Progressive Earth, I mix with fast fibre and a hanful of hi fi mollases free.  Have previously tried minerals that I made up from having an analysis and they wouldn't  touch it.


----------



## Brightbay (10 July 2013)

Yes 

It made a noticeable difference to horse's feet.  As it turned out, there was still not quite enough copper and zinc, so I ended up switching to the ForagePlus Summer Balancer, but it was a major step in the right direction.

Never had any problem getting horse to eat it - it is added to a couple of handfuls of wet high fibre cubes and a couple of handfuls of timothy chaff and even now the grass is through, he still whinnies when he sees the bucket and wolfs it down


----------



## StoptheCavalry (10 July 2013)

Hi,

I started feeding it over winter and to be perfectly honest I didn't really notice a difference although my horses mane and tail did grow really fast. My horse had pretty good feet anyway during winter so not sure it would have made a markable improvement anyway. I continued to feed up to him being turned out 24/7 and have now had to put front shoes on him as he was becoming uncomfortable on the stonier tracks. Not sure it made a big difference for us but I suppose it could have been doing his insides good so will prob keep feeding till the end of the bag (think I have about 3kg of the stuff!!)


----------



## MerrySherryRider (10 July 2013)

I used it for a few months on both of my horses. They have very good hooves but I was disappointed and went back to Bailey's Lo Cal, which has always been  good for them.
 However, now using Formula4 Feet and I love it, and the horses love it too.


----------



## Perissa (10 July 2013)

ihatework said:



			I've swapped him onto pelleted formula4feet which he will eat out of my hand!
		
Click to expand...

I have been feeding F4Feet to my old girls for well over a year and one of them is still having problems with her feet chipping and splitting.  She can get quite sore as she ends up walking on her soles because the walls have broken away, hence me looking at the Pro Hoof.  She looks absolutely fabulous, especially given her age (she is 30).


----------



## skint1 (10 July 2013)

I am pretty sure I considered PE Pro-Hoof for my mare, as I considered quite a few different hoof supplements but I can't really recall why I went for Formula4Feet in the end, maybe thought the F4F would be more palatable and perhaps easier to feed in the longer term. 

Even more not connected to your question than my above statement, my YM says I am wasting my money and to feed her a cube of jelly every day for the same result, I am thinking of doing that as well to see if that helps but am concerned that jelly has animal protein in it.

eta- sorry just read your above post and realised you've already tried F4F and no luck, sorry!


----------



## ATrueClassAct (10 July 2013)

I use pro hoof! Love it and its really helped her feeties which were pretty bad before hand. She likes the taste too.


----------



## Brightbay (10 July 2013)

I suppose it totally depends on what's a good match for your grazing/forage?  So for example, the Formula4Feet would be a disaster here, because it includes iron and doesn't have levels of copper and zinc that would make up for the already too high iron levels in our grazing.  I wouldn't have known that before feeding the ProHoof and then ForagePlus and seeing so much of a difference that I got the grazing analysed   Mind you, mine would much prefer the F4F as it is clearly tasty, even if it would be hoof doom 

But equally, presumably there is grazing somewhere that will match well with the F4F.

Gold standard in the end is getting the forage tested, then you know what you need to be adding  Although at 30, with issues of being a bit tender over hard ground, would it be worth getting a Cushings test done?  It could be the first sign


----------



## Elsbells (10 July 2013)

I've put my mare back on it despite the cost. I tried her for a few months on pro balance over the winter but the difference it made in hoof growth and strength was something I couldn't ignore, so we are back on it and won't come off it again.


----------



## Kat (10 July 2013)

I've been using it for 9mths and can't recommend the company or their service highly enough.


----------



## wiglet (11 July 2013)

I've been using it on my TB for 9 months now and the results have been amazing. I have now managed to get her back shoes off and her hooves look really good - she had the worst feet in the world... really. My vet said she would not manage without shoes but she has and ProHoof has been the first supplement to make any difference.

I originally tried the ForagePlus balancer but, I couldn't get my mare to eat it. Not had any problems with the ProHoof.


----------



## Perissa (11 July 2013)

Am I going daft here!  I've just tried to buy some from eBay and can't find it listed.  Is there another source?


----------



## Brightbay (11 July 2013)

I checked and got this message:

" 
This seller is currently away until 18 Jul, 2013, and is not processing orders at this time. You can add this item to your watch list to purchase later."

Sounds like she's off on holibags


----------



## Perissa (11 July 2013)

Thanks Brightbay


----------

